# Spontaneous Abortion Near Full Term



## At1withthegoats

I have created an account just to ask this question. We have 3 pregnant adult does, and some 4 month old goats that were discarded form a dairy that we took in. About a month ago, the young goats began spending daytime hours with the big ones, but still slept separately.

Our does were due about Feb 20th. 

Over the weekend, 2 of the 3 does spontaneously aborted what looked like perfect, fully formed, absolutely viable kids. They carried babies to term before and did just fine. 

If one aborted, I wouldn't be as alarmed,, but 2 did, on the same night.

I am assuming the young goats are carrying a germ that caused this. I am suspecting chlamydiphila abortus. 

Does anyone have any input to help me figure out this mess? 

Thank you very much,

Laura


----------



## KW Farms

Save the kids and placenta. See if you can have the vet test it. I would assume Chlamydia and treat as such. There are a crumbles you can feed...Aromycin or something similar like that...can't quite remember what it's called...i'll see if I can't look it up. It works very well.


----------



## At1withthegoats

Thank you very much. I hadn't heard of the crumbles. I was researching various antibiotics. 
I want to take the placenta to the vet, but my husband is reluctant. With horses, dogs, and other pets, the vet bills get crazy around here. It stands to reason that chlamydia is the cause so I may just treat it as such anyway.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I would sent the kids and placenta off for testing. If your vet can't do it it can be done thru WADDL http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/ they are real helpful when you call.

There are a few abortion causing disease and they require different type treatments http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/herdhealthII.html#repdis

If it were me and there was one doe left to kid I would treat her to hopefully save her kids. I would start today with LA-200 and continue that for 5 days. I also would do the Auromyecin crumbles or CTC which is the same product and can be found at TSC and many feed stores. It comes in different strengths. Quicker you start treatment hopefully you can save the unborn kids. *** The LA-200 has been know to cause birth defects and is not a drug of choice for pregnant does but with 2 or 3 does having aborted it may be the best bet.


----------



## At1withthegoats

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I am following all of the advice in the 2 posts above.

Laura


----------



## goathiker

When we treated for Clamidia we did 2 doses of Biomycin (LA200 is the same) 12 hours apart and then put them onto the pellets minimising how much Tetracyline they got. The Aureomycin is safe for pregnant animals and humans that's what it was developed for. The CTC pellets are Tetracycline and not as safe. In a perfect world you will be able to find the 4g Aureomycin pellets, each adult goat needs 1 ounce of them a day to keep the blood levels up.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

This is the Aureomycin crumbles http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Aureomycin-4G-Crumbles/71-110.html
This is the CTC4 pellets http://www.beeflinks.com/Manual/2180012.pdf
They both say that they are ACTIVE DRUG INGREDIENT
Chlortetracycline ................................. 4 g/lb 
so they are the same thing. 
OTC4 is different http://www.beeflinks.com/Manual/2180035.pdf it has Oxytetracycline and is not as safe during pregnancy possibly.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm so sorry for your losses  I agree, if it were just one, a freak thing. But 2 on the same night... I'd definitely get testing done to rule out anything you might be overlooking.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Laura please keep us updated on your goats. ray: everyone else will be ok. 
:hug:


----------



## Guest

Sorry you had to go through this. You can buy pellets containing CTC 10gm you need to feed 500ml daily for 14 days starting 3 weeks before you start kidding, each time. In other words I mix in 1lb for 20 head per day in my grain. It costs $48.00 per 50lb bag or .42 cents per head. This will control and prevent Chlamydia in your late term Does. You can blame the little Does . If you did not quarantine them for 30 days and treat them with CTC as well as bring all shots up to date there is a 90% chance that is where you got it. It happens every time new animals are introduced to a herd with out quarantine and treatment. Promise you. Burn all evidence of these abortions since it can be transmitted in the air from dust from fetuses or placenta for years. Isolate aborted does from the rest of the herd for at least 3 weeks. 
I start my second round of kidding next month and even though I have already treated for it once in Jan I will treat every Doe that hasn't kidded for the 14 days starting the 15th. The next round after that is in April and all the same Does that did not kid but have been treated twice already will get treated again 3 weeks before. An ounce of prevention or in this case 3/4 lb. is worth way more.
I also feed Purina Wind and Rain loose cattle minerals with CTC the year round.
Aureomycin is in my daily ration at 250ml it does not do anything for Chlamydia.
I use it for respiratory ailment prevention and never have a snotty nose or pneumonia.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

freedomstarfarm said:


> This is the Aureomycin crumbles http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Aureomycin-4G-Crumbles/71-110.html
> This is the CTC4 pellets http://www.beeflinks.com/Manual/2180012.pdf
> They both say that they are ACTIVE DRUG INGREDIENT
> Chlortetracycline ................................. 4 g/lb
> so they are the same thing.
> 
> OTC4 is different http://www.beeflinks.com/Manual/2180035.pdf it has Oxytetracycline and is not as safe during pregnancy possibly.


From what I read on the labels the Auremycin and the CTC4 are the exact same thing. I had looked into it as a treatment for coughing I was having in some new doe kids I brought in (in quarantine). The bag I looked at of the CTC4 was at TSC a 50# bag for $23.


----------



## Guest

OK that is the CTC 4gram. So you would have to use more of it.
I didn't realize they were the same thing, makes sense though since Aureomycin is a brand name . I just bought a bag of A 10 gram the other day$21.74 for the bag and I stand corrected, it does say CTC on it. 
500 is a really high dose. You helped me out on that one Logan. So if you were me would you raise the level for 2 weeks or just maintain the 250ml


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I am having the hardest time figuring out the dosing. I wish that these things were easier to figure out! 
What I am reading is that a full size goat but does not say weight should get between 400-500 mg per day. Now try and follow this and tell me if I am right cause I am lost. With the 4g that means that in 1# there are 4,000 mg of the drug. So if you were doing the dose at 400mg per goat that means that 1# would treat 10 goats. 
:help: 
I think that the 4g would be better distributed into the feed and did find a study to show that when the 4, 10 and 50g types were mixed into the corresponding amounts of feed the 4g was the most evenly distributed one were some sample handfuls of the 10 and worse 50 had little to none of the drug.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

It also says treat for only 5 days but I keep reading that they need to be treated for longer like 2 weeks. So I wonder if doing higher than the 250 but less than the 500 would be a good bet for your full size goats. Maybe since you have the 10g... so 1# has 10g which=10,000 so at the 400mg per head that would mean 1# treats 25 head one time. If it were me and I was going to do the 2 week I think that is the rate I would go with on the 10g form. 
:slapfloor: 
There is a reason I was not a math major!


----------

